# best supercharger kit for mk3 vr6?



## LowRiderVR (Apr 8, 2004)

whats the best supercharger kit for an mk3 vr6?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: best supercharger kit for mk3 vr6? (LowRiderVR)*

http://www.c2motorsports.net try that out for starters


----------



## SleepyTT (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: best supercharger kit for mk3 vr6? (LowRiderVR)*

Homemade kit








If your not that excited about that.....
try the c2 kit


----------



## eurogordy (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: best supercharger kit for mk3 vr6? (SleepyTT)*

def. check with c2motorsports http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very good products


----------



## 96-GTi-VR6 (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: best supercharger kit for mk3 vr6? (eurogordy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurogordy* »_def. check with c2motorsports http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very good products









I haven't seen how good the product is because my kit has not arrived yet, but the customer service is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

